# Information an Server senden?



## Guest (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte zu dieser Zufallszahl noch eine Zeitangabe z.B. System.currentTimeMillis() zum Server mitsenden.
Wie kann ich diese zahl der Variablen request hinzufügen?


```
while (true) {
      try {
        Integer input = random.nextInt(1, 10);
    
        byte[] request = input.toString().getBytes();
      
        packet = new DatagramPacket(request, request.length, address, UDPServer.HOST_PORT);
  
        socket.send(packet);
        
 
      Thread.sleep(2000);
      }
```


----------



## SlaterB (25. Apr 2008)

Integer input = random.nextInt(1, 10); 
String st = input.toString() + hier beliebiges anderes;
byte[] request = st.getBytes();


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2008)

Müsste das dann so funktionieren?


```
Integer input = random.nextInt(1, 10);
        long zeit = System.currentTimeMillis();
        String st = input.toString() + zeit;
        byte[] request = st.getBytes();
```


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2008)

Müsste das dann so funktionieren?


```
Integer input = random.nextInt(1, 10);
        long zeit = System.currentTimeMillis();
        String st = input.toString() + zeit;
        byte[] request = st.getBytes();
```


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2008)

ich möchte diese "zeit" noch an den String dran hängen...


----------

